# So I just watched dancing with the stars and....



## Blade96 (Nov 15, 2010)

One of em is bristol palin, and on there she was saying about her  pregnancy and all, and how she talks to people to tell them about being a  teenage parent and thats its hard. Ok, fair enough. But then she said  how she wants to teach people that 'abstinence is a realistic choice and  a goal' Say WHAT? Obviously not, cause it didnt ork for her, and it  doesnt work for a lot of other people.  My question in my mind is How  can she be such a hypocrite like that. People are NOT going to take her  seriously.


----------



## MJS (Nov 15, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> One of em is bristol palin, and on there she was saying about her pregnancy and all, and how she talks to people to tell them about being a teenage parent and thats its hard. Ok, fair enough. But then she said how she wants to teach people that 'abstinence is a realistic choice and a goal' Say WHAT? Obviously not, cause it didnt ork for her, and it doesnt work for a lot of other people. My question in my mind is How can she be such a hypocrite like that. People are NOT going to take her seriously.


 
Perhaps she's saying this now, because she sees that being a teen mom isnt as easy as some seem to think.  Of course, I highly doubt that her life as a teen mom was anything like the average person, but thats just my opinion.

But you're right....her abstinence speech apparently didn't work for her. LOL.  I wonder if she got the 'talk' either at home or at school.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 15, 2010)

Abstinence works.  There's only been one reported failure of abstinence in recorded history... and people argue about that one.

Of course, it's not easy -- and there are lots of cases where teens fail to maintain abstinence.

Sorry -- pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 15, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> People are NOT going to take her  seriously.



How I wish you would be right. Sadly, I thought the same about Sarah Palin, and despite her bes efforts to the contrary, enough people took her seriously.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 16, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Abstinence works.  There's only been one reported failure of abstinence in recorded history... and people argue about that one.
> 
> Of course, it's not easy -- and there are lots of cases where teens fail to maintain abstinence.
> 
> Sorry -- pet peeve of mine.


QFT.
It really is a simple concept, it is called self-control.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 16, 2010)

Big Don said:


> QFT.
> It really is a simple concept, it is called self-control.



and most people don't have self control. I dont think they should either not if they dont want to. And seriously, abstinence until marriage. I think, what if many people never get married? Do those people want to remain virgins til they die? I knew I didnt want to. I think, Yeah, do it if you want to, but it wasnt for me, and I dont think it is for most people, really.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Sex education, contraception and being responsible. Less prudism would help too, more openness and more openmindedness.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 16, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> and most people don't have self control.


Really? None? Did you smack the last person that pissed you off? Run anyone off the road lately? Park in a handicapped space? Take a little five finger discount the last time you went shopping?
No, congrats, you demonstrated self control.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Of course people have self control. Sex isn't about jumping into bed with anyone that asks, not even for teenagers.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 16, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> One of em is bristol palin, and on there she was saying about her pregnancy and all, and how she talks to people to tell them about being a teenage parent and thats its hard. Ok, fair enough. But then she said how she wants to teach people that 'abstinence is a realistic choice and a goal' Say WHAT? Obviously not, cause it didnt ork for her, and it doesnt work for a lot of other people. My question in my mind is How can she be such a hypocrite like that. People are NOT going to take her seriously.


 
I'm not the kind of person who sits around watching B-listers compete in dance. Even less am I the kind of person who takes moral adevice from said people. That having been said, you don't know what a hypocrite is. 

It is often the case that a person who has made a particular moral failing in their life is - in some ways - a very good source of advice about avoiding that particular failing. For example, it's not hypocritical at all for alcoholics to run AA meetings and tell people not to drink to excess. The same can be said for Bristol Palin. She's perfectly capable of making a non-hypocritical presentation of why people shouldn't engage in the same behavior she did. It's like a cautionary tale, in some respects. (That being said, fom what little I know of Miss Palin and her former boy friend/fiance the baby seems to be the only good thing to come out of that relationship. But then, babies are always good news.)

Hypocrisy isn't the same as telling someone not to do what you did. It's telling people not to do something because it's wrong and then doing it yourself and acting as if it's OK for you to do it. There's a difference between hypocrisy and simple moral failing. We all fail to live up to our standards but that doesn't make us all hypocrits (that depends on our interior disposition, not on our objective behavior). 

Personally, I'm rather tired of people flinging around the "hypocrit/hypocrisy" label as a simple excuse to ignore other's people advice. If you want to sleep with your boyfriend or girlfriend go ahead, but don't say someone else who did and has had regrets about it is automatically a hypocrit. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 16, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> and most people don't have self control. I dont think they should either not if they dont want to.


 
What an interesting comment. Do you often free spar with people who don't want to have self-control? Do you train with an instructor who has no self-control? Are you married to someone with no self-control?

Do you have a lot of friends who don't have self-control? If so how do they treat you? I dare say they aren't _good_ friends, are they? 

Yes, I can think of a single problem from people not having self-control if they don't want. Not a one. 



> And seriously, abstinence until marriage. I think, what if many people never get married? Do those people want to remain virgins til they die? I knew I didnt want to. I think, Yeah, do it if you want to, but it wasnt for me, and I dont think it is for most people, really.


 
Well, yes they would remain virgins until they died. But remaining a virgin wouldn't be the thing that killed them, would it? The modern notion that sexual congress ranks slightly ahead of food and water on the hierarchy of needs is a laugh. The people I know personally who can't seem to comprehend going without also seem to be the people who reduce sex to an animal-like instinct, viewing people as no different than a rutting animal. Not so great, IMNSHO. 

Pax,

Chris


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Sex education, contraception and being responsible. Less prudism would help too, more openness and more openmindedness.


 
Exactly!  Someone should provide sex ed.  I know this was heavily debated in another thread, but I stand by what I said there.  I dont care who it is...the school system, a counselor, a parent, a responsible relative, someone from a church, but it needs to be taught.  As well as explaining and even providing various methods of bc.  Yes, I know, some will say, "Well, if you give them a condom, they'll be more likely to have sex!"  Ya know what...that may be the case, but I'd rather have the kid be prepared than not be.

Some people seem to think that sex is a taboo.  Its not.  Your last few words are so true...openness and open mindedness.


----------



## derobec (Nov 16, 2010)

MJS said:


> Exactly! Someone should provide sex ed. I know this was heavily debated in another thread, but I stand by what I said there.


 
Hi, 

I missed the other thread so won't dwell too long on this, but really? There's been a debate over whether there should be sex education? Times are darker than I realized.

Regards,
William


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> I'm not the kind of person who sits around watching B-listers compete in dance. Even less am I the kind of person who takes moral adevice from said people. That having been said, you don't know what a hypocrite is.
> 
> It is often the case that a person who has made a particular moral failing in their life is - in some ways - a very good source of advice about avoiding that particular failing. For example, it's not hypocritical at all for alcoholics to run AA meetings and tell people not to drink to excess. The same can be said for Bristol Palin. She's perfectly capable of making a non-hypocritical presentation of why people shouldn't engage in the same behavior she did. It's like a cautionary tale, in some respects. (That being said, fom what little I know of Miss Palin and her former boy friend/fiance the baby seems to be the only good thing to come out of that relationship. But then, babies are always good news.)
> 
> ...


 
Probably comes as a surprise to both of us but I agree totally with you! 

If she had been handing out this advice before she got pregnant, slept around then got pregnant yes she'd be a hypocrite but this is afterwards. She is telling people where she went wrong which is fair comment. I don't believe the abstinence advice is good advice but that's my opinion and a different subject. I don't think she went around extolling the virtues of abstinence before she got pregnant so can be accused of nothing more than carelessness with her contraception or her choice of partner or of just being silly,but not of being a hypocrite. 

It's nonsense to say people can't, don't or won't have self control, that tends to be a rapists/paedophile's excuse btw, " I couldn't help myself". 

If people chose not to have sex for what ever reason I see no reason to mock them, if they chose to remain virgins until they die why shouldn't they. It's about choice. It's why I believe education is the key to taking responsibilty for your sexuality and your choices.


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2010)

derobec said:


> Hi,
> 
> I missed the other thread so won't dwell too long on this, but really? There's been a debate over whether there should be sex education? Times are darker than I realized.
> 
> ...


 
Here ya go. 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89679

The main debate seemed to be who should teach it.  My focus was that a) lets snap into the current timezone...sex happens, b) proper sex ed. needs to be taught, c) I dont care who teaches it, but someone needs to educate kids.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 16, 2010)

ok so i used hypocrite wrong, actually maybe not so far wrong, after all she grew up with the abstinence because her mum believes in it.  So she probably claim to believe in this even before she got pregnant. 

"The modern notion that sexual congress ranks slightly ahead of food and  water on the hierarchy of needs is a laugh. The people I know personally  who can't seem to comprehend going without also seem to be the people  who reduce sex to an animal-like instinct, viewing people as no  different than a rutting animal. Not so great, IMNSHO. "

and I agree with this. I verbally smacked the evil sandan (no i had no self control because i blew up at him all the time) because that was how he viewed sex.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> ok so i used hypocrite wrong, actually maybe not so far wrong, after all she grew up with the abstinence because her mum believes in it. So she probably claim to believe in this even before she got pregnant.
> 
> "The modern notion that sexual congress ranks slightly ahead of food and water on the hierarchy of needs is a laugh. The people I know personally who can't seem to comprehend going without also seem to be the people who reduce sex to an animal-like instinct, viewing people as no different than a rutting animal. Not so great, IMNSHO. "
> 
> and I agree with this. I verbally smacked the evil sandan (no i had no self control because i blew up at him all the time) because that was how he viewed sex.


 

then why sleep with him in the first place?


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> then why sleep with him in the first place?



I didnt know it at the time.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> I didnt know it at the time.


 
But you did know he was married. 
I'm sorry but if you are going to use your personal history in other threads to make a point you will find people will use it to debate with you. 
 I have little time for what I've seen of Sarah Palin, I know nothing however of her daughter and I'm not going to judge her for being a single mother and regretting it though I doubt she regrets the child, as Chris said, a child is a blessing.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 16, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> But you did know he was married.
> I'm sorry but if you are going to use your personal history in other threads to make a point you will find people will use it to debate with you.



Some will


----------



## Ray (Nov 16, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> . Sex isn't about jumping into bed with anyone that asks....


****************  never mind *******.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ray said:


> **************** never mind *******.


 

If it's that bad PM!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Nov 16, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> ok so i used hypocrite wrong, actually maybe not so far wrong, after all she grew up with the abstinence because her mum believes in it. So she probably claim to believe in this even before she got pregnant.


 
Again, you don't seem to know what "hypocrisy" means. 

Of course she probably believed in the moral superiority of abstinence (and it is not unheard of for people's children to believe things because they were taught to believe them by their parents in the first place). That doesn't mean sleeping with her boyfriend made her a hypocrite. It makes her someone who failed to live up to their moral standards. Just like the rest of us. She would be a hypocrit if she said it was wrong to engage in pre-marital sex but did it anyway _and thought or expressed that it was OK for her to do it_. I have seen no indication that she said or even believes this. In fact, from the little I know of Bristol Palin it seems to me to be quite the opposite, viz. she quite freely admits her behavior was wrong.   

Pax,

Chris


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 17, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> Again, you don't seem to know what "hypocrisy" means.
> 
> Of course she probably believed in the moral superiority of abstinence (and it is not unheard of for people's children to believe things because they were taught to believe them by their parents in the first place). That doesn't mean sleeping with her boyfriend made her a hypocrite. It makes her someone who failed to live up to their moral standards. Just like the rest of us. She would be a hypocrit if she said it was wrong to engage in pre-marital sex but did it anyway _and thought or expressed that it was OK for her to do it_. I have seen no indication that she said or even believes this. In fact, from the little I know of Bristol Palin it seems to me to be quite the opposite, viz. she quite freely admits her behavior was wrong.
> 
> ...



Ok, thanks! =]

Aint it nice when you get stuff wrong and nice people like Chrispillartkd take the time to explain it to you. 

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 17, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Of course people have self control. Sex isn't about jumping into bed with anyone that asks, not even for teenagers.


Speak for yourself! LOL:uhyeah:


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 17, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> Speak for yourself! LOL:uhyeah:


 

I don't bother with the asking, that's why I do MMA, I RNC them into bed!


----------



## crushing (Nov 17, 2010)

Apprently you aren't the only one upset with Palin:



> A 67-year-old man from Wisconsin was arrested by police yesterday for shooting his TV because he was so enraged with Bristol Palin's moves on Dancing With The Stars.
> 
> Steven Cowan apparently told authorities that he felt Bristol was not a good dancer and was only on the show because of her famous mother, former presidential candidate Sarah Palin.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ncing-With-The-Stars-moves.html#ixzz15ZiRsRNc

I don't know if she is a good dancer or not, but of course she is on the show because of her mother is famous and gave the Palin family a sort of celebrity status.  DUH!


----------



## Nomad (Nov 17, 2010)

I have no problem with the idea of abstinence (for others, anyway... I don't like it applied to me _at all_), what I have a problem with is that so many (including the Palins from everything I've read/heard from them) equate the idea of abstinence with "Abstinence ONLY" education.  In my experience, abstinence is really something that can only be adopted from within, never imposed by others meaning well (whether those others are parents, religions, or politicians).

Telling teenagers who are just about literally bursting with brand-new mixes of hormones to just not have sex hasn't been very successful in the past, and there's no reason to think it will suddenly get more successful in the future.  The truth is that the vast majority of kids who make chastity vows break them.

In a society where unwanted teenage pregnancy is quite common and sexually transmitted diseases are even more common, not teaching about the critical tools that can prevent both is criminal.

Education is not a bad thing, ever.  Teaching about different options of birth control and safe sex, along with teaching responsible behavior, is absolutely key.  Teenagers *will* learn about sex, the question we have to ask ourselves as parents is whether we want them to learn the truth from responsible sources, or wade through large amounts of myths, old wives tales, and outright BS on their way to knowledge.  I'd rather they learned from a parent or educator than from the sometimes harsh realities of their own mistakes like Bristol Palin.  The sad thing here is that she clings to her beliefs in spite of her own experience.

Promoting ignorance to prolong innocence is just not a good option, especially when the stakes are so high, up to and including their lives if you bring HIV into the mix.


----------



## Carol (Nov 17, 2010)

Bristol Palin just made an....odd....PSA on the subject with "The Situation" from the show Jersey Shore.

http://blogs.babble.com/strollerder...nd-the-situation-film-bizarre-abstinence-psa/

The position she states seems to mirror this New Yorker article, that talks about the difference in kids from "red" and "blue" states.  Its a long article, but I thought it was an interesting read.

http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/11/03/081103fa_fact_talbot


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 17, 2010)

Brystol Palin talking about her pregnancy is cool.  Heck, I wish more teen mothers would talk about it.  Maybe it would save some teenagers the lessons of unwanted teen pregnancy.  I don't see how that is her being a hypocrit.  

I do agree that we as a society need to let go of our Puritan roots enough to at least have some decent education for teens.  Thier world starts turning upside down due to thier hormones and then they are expected to make decisions without quality information.  On top of that, they are expected to make the "moral" decision that many adults don't make correctly.


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 17, 2010)

Abstinence only education doesn't work.  The recipients of said education have sex earlier, use protection less, catch more disease, and have more unintended pregnancies than their peers who receive comprehensive sex ed.  You can talk about morality and permissivity and all the rest, but the unambiguous fact remains that the "immoral, permissive" education some decry does a better job of keeping their children chaste than their own preferred method.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 17, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> and most people don't have self control. I dont think they should either not if they dont want to. And seriously, abstinence until marriage. I think, what if many people never get married? Do those people want to remain virgins til they die? I knew I didnt want to. I think, Yeah, do it if you want to, but it wasnt for me, and I dont think it is for most people, really.


Saw this in the _Words to live by_ thread, and I couldn't help noticing that it was at odds with the comment above:


Blade96 said:


> The quotes in my sig. For 2 examples. You don't  have to hurt someone else to succeed in life, *and you gotta have some  discipline cause if you didnt have rules to live by you wouldnt get  anywhere.*


----------



## Ray (Nov 17, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> If it's that bad PM!


Aw Shucks, I thought I was gonna make a wisecrack...then I figured it would either offend someone or make me look like a bigger idiot...

so what have we learned so far?...


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.policeone.com/bizarre/articles/2919766-SWAT-standoff-Man-shoots-TV-over-Palin-dance/



> MADISON, Wis.  A rural Wisconsin man apparently enraged by Bristol Palin's "Dancing with the Stars" routine blasted his television with a shotgun, leading to an all-night standoff with a SWAT team, investigators said.
> 
> ...
> 
> When Palin, the 20-year-old daughter of tea party favorite Sarah Palin, began her routine, Cowan jumped up and began swearing, saying something like "The (expletive) politics." His wife said he was upset that a political figure's daughter was dancing on TV even though he felt she didn't have talent.




Between this and people debating the sexual choices of a young girl all leaves me wondering who the really crazy people in all of this are.


----------



## crushing (Nov 17, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> Abstinence only education doesn't work.  The recipients of said education have sex earlier, use protection less, catch more disease, and have more unintended pregnancies than their peers who receive comprehensive sex ed.  You can talk about morality and permissivity and all the rest, but the unambiguous fact remains that the "immoral, permissive" education some decry does a better job of keeping their children chaste than their own preferred method.



All Ms. Palin said was that "abstinence is a realistic choice."  She said nothing about, nor did she promote abstinence only education.  There is a perception that everyone is 'doing it', and that creates peer pressure.  It may help some people to know that they don't have to give in to such pressure and that there really is a choice.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 18, 2010)

Empty Hands said:


> Abstinence only education doesn't work.  The recipients of said education have sex earlier, use protection less, catch more disease, and have more unintended pregnancies than their peers who receive comprehensive sex ed.  You can talk about morality and permissivity and all the rest, but the unambiguous fact remains that the "immoral, permissive" education some decry does a better job of keeping their children chaste than their own preferred method.


I agree; abstinence only teaching doesn't work.  I don't have a problem with teaching about birth control methods -- so long as parents have the final say about what their kids get taught, and as long as we pair it with teaching responsibility and avoid dismissive teaching of abstinence.

Let's be honest: abstinence is the only way to truly guarantee no teen mothers.  EVERY other method of birth control can and has failed in it's use.  *Employing* abstinence has not.

Too often, absolutist viewpoints dominate the teaching.  "Kids are going to have sex, so let's just hand out condoms and birth control pills" is one end of the spectrum.  "Only telling kids not to have sex" is the other.  A practical balance is somewhere in the middle; teach them that abstinence has a lot of pros, and few cons -- but if they're going to engage in sexual behavior, teach them how to do so in a responsible manner.  Get away from the crazy nonsense that we're seeing now where kids are declaring that only vaginal intercourse is sex, and that oral or anal sex isn't dangerous.  (Gee, thanks Mr. Clinton.)  But let's also make it clear to them that they have the power to control their appetites, and don't have to give in to every desire.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 18, 2010)

crushing said:


> Apprently you aren't the only one upset with Palin:
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ncing-With-The-Stars-moves.html#ixzz15ZiRsRNc
> 
> I don't know if she is a good dancer or not, but of course she is on the show because of her mother is famous and gave the Palin family a sort of celebrity status.  DUH!



Hah. Saw that on news feed on facebook. and i dont really like her either but i dont go and shoot my tv. I just posted on MT. 



crushing said:


> All Ms. Palin said was that "abstinence is a realistic choice."  She said nothing about, nor did she promote abstinence only education.  There is a perception that everyone is 'doing it', and that creates peer pressure.  It may help some people to know that they don't have to give in to such pressure and that there really is a choice.



but it isnt realistic because it doesnt work People promoting abstinence until the cows come home. but it isnt working. so how is what she said right. Thats what annoyed me about it.



Big Don said:


> Saw this in the _Words to live by_ thread, and I couldn't help noticing that it was at odds with the comment above:



hows that?  I said people dont have discipline and i said you gotta have some.


----------



## crushing (Nov 18, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> but it isnt realistic because it doesnt work People promoting abstinence until the cows come home. but it isnt working. so how is what she said right. Thats what annoyed me about it.


 
Again, she promoted it as a *choice*, a realistic personal choice.  She wasn't shoving abstinence down anyone's throat or saying it is the only way.  With all the pressure put on young people to engage in sexual activity, it may help a some people that are being pressured in to having sex before they feel ready, to say "no".  Having been the pressurer and pressuree at times when I was younger, I can appreciate the liberating message that it is a choice.


----------



## Blade96 (Nov 18, 2010)

crushing said:


> Again, she promoted it as a *choice*, a realistic personal choice.  She wasn't shoving abstinence down anyone's throat or saying it is the only way.  With all the pressure put on young people to engage in sexual activity, it may help a some people that are being pressured in to having sex before they feel ready, to say "no".  Having been the pressurer and pressuree at times when I was younger, I can appreciate the liberating message that it is a choice.



I was the pressuree. I was a 30 year old virgin (by choice not because i never met anyone but because i never met the right person)  and I was bullied so I went out and lost it to a guy i was dating in 2009. I know what its like. Its even harder to be a virgin at an older age because people assume there must be something wrong with you that no one wanted you. I was called every name in the book because i was a virgin and called ugly and im an ugly girl and such. But I also knew that in my heart in the event marriage didnt happen for me there was no way I wanted to remain a virgin for the rest of my life. I never found the abstinence until marriage message liberating. I found it disheatening and UNliberating. Its like I read on another MA site: Instead of avoiding drowning by not going near the water at all, why not learn to swim instead? Or, instead of avoiding dying in a car crash by not driving at all, why not learn to drive safer, to minimize the risks?


----------



## teekin (Nov 18, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> What an interesting comment. Do you often free spar with people who don't want to have self-control? Do you train with an instructor who has no self-control? Are you married to someone with no self-control?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
      So Chris, you have PhD's in what fields of human behavior? Where did you graduate? What was your research specialty? Any thought you have should be interesting as you just trashed all work done by both *Maslow* and *Harlow.* And to some extent all contemporary therapy based on Freud and Jung. ( refrence "Maslow's Hiearchy" and "Harlow's Monkies)

  Has it not occured to you that most teenages and adults will only get the pleasure of human contact during sex?  Some will only allow themselves to be touched during sex or even if they want to be touch will only be touched during sex. And your answer is "just abstain".??? 

 Human Beings ARE animals and we are hardwired with certain impulses. Are they controlable, sure but Realisticly, when you look at the data, what % of people do you think will choose to give up being touched, comforted and loved even if it's just for a while? ( because THATS what it's about, not the sex) and thats why abstinance doesn't work.

lori


----------



## granfire (Nov 21, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Sex education, contraception and being responsible. Less prudism would help too, more openness and more openmindedness.



You are just such a European again! 

For 35k a pop, I'd tell kids to be abstinent, too...I find that laughable, really, because living in Governor's mansion is sure hardship. What I wonder is how they decided she is a 'star' *shakes head*


----------



## crushing (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is link that contains a PSA with Ms. Palin and The Situation (he's a star?) where Palin is choosing abstinence and she appears to be fine with The Situation's choice of using a condom for safe(r) sex.

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/entertainment/111610-bristol-palin-situation-in-condom-video

This doesn't seem to be a PSA that an abstinence only person would approve of.


----------



## granfire (Nov 23, 2010)

crushing said:


> Here is link that contains a PSA with Ms. Palin and The Situation (he's a star?) where Palin is choosing abstinence and she appears to be fine with The Situation's choice of using a condom for safe(r) sex.
> 
> http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/entertainment/111610-bristol-palin-situation-in-condom-video
> 
> This doesn't seem to be a PSA that an abstinence only person would approve of.



it kind of does not ring true when you hold a baby on your lap trying to sell it, abstinence only, I mean.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 23, 2010)

granfire said:


> it kind of does not ring true when you hold a baby on your lap trying to sell it, abstinence only, I mean.


Why, because no one can ever learn from their mistakes?


----------



## Carol (Nov 24, 2010)

Could someone pleaes point me to where Bristol Palin documents that she believes abstinence *only* should be the message that people hear?


----------

